# Was ist Titanfett?



## Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2004)

Liebe Kollegen und Kolleginnen.
Da der erste 'Faden' seitens des Betreibers wegen unsachlicher Beiträge geschlossen werden mußte, frage ich jetzt andersherum. Mein Anliegen ist durchaus ernster Natur.

Galli Lagerfett bzw. Campa Fett ist weiß, weil Titanoxid als Weißmacher beigemengt ist. Ich habe von diesem nicht gerade billigen Fett zwei Pötte voll. Viele Mechaniker 'schwören' auf Titanfett, wenn sie Innenlager und Steuersätze einbauen. Konkret will ich in Erfahrung bringen, ob die 'Gleichung'

Galli-Fett = Titanfett

gilt oder ob 'echtes' Titanfett andere Zutaten außer Weißmacher TiO enthält. Fragen kostet nix, aber ein Pott Titanfett kostet schon ein paar Euro.

Und bitte, bitte, bitte: Fußpflegecremes, Gebißreiniger, Hämorrhoidencremes oder Erektionscremes sowie Antifaltencremes und nicht zuletzt Tagescremes will und werde ich nicht auf mein Fahrrad schmieren, egal ob mit oder ohne Titanoxid   

Vielen Dank 

gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Airborne (26. Januar 2004)

GalliFett ist KEIN Titanfett. Es ist auch nich weiß - die Farbe ist eher so ein Beige.

Titanfett hat sehr gute Schmiereigenschaften, es kann an empfindlichen Stellen eingesetzt werden, und verklebt nicht, das Losbrechmoment feiner Mechaniken bleibt gering. Zudem ist es ungefährlich für Kunsstoffe, andere Fette können ehemalis flexible Kunsstoffe (auch Riemen etc! spröde werden lassen.

Gallifett ist ein reines Anti-Korrisionsfett, das ich nie im Leben in ein sich bewegendes Lager schmieren würde. Es dienst einzig dazu, Schrauben und Rahmen vor dem Gammel zu bewahren, so das man auch nach 3 Jahren das Innenlager noch wieder aus dme Rahmen ausschrauben kann, und keine Flex braucht.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2004)

Das ist endlich einmal ein Wort! Ich habe das Galli-Fett bisher eh nur für Schrauben, Steuersatz und die Innenlagerpatrone benutzt. Zumindest klärt Dein Beitrag jetzt, daß ich mir wohl einen Pott Titanfett besorgen werde! Was macht man aber mit einem riesigen Pott GALLI-Lagerfett? Vielleicht mag Boandl diesen als Fußpflegecreme


----------



## uwetr (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,



			
				Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest klärt Dein Beitrag jetzt, daß ich mir wohl einen Pott Titanfett besorgen werde!



bevor Du jetzt ein Schweinegeld für irgendein hippes MegaSuperTitanfett ausgibst..."mit Hanseline saust die Maschine"! z.B. Karstadt 4,95 / Pott 

Gruß,
  Uwe


----------



## Airborne (26. Januar 2004)

behalt den Pott, den brauchst du!

ich schmiere Titanfett nur in die Zughüllen und Shifter, in die Pedale (schmiernippel  ) und vielleicht noch 2-3 andere hoch beanspruchte Stellen.

Alles was sich nicht bewegt und nciht gammeln soll wird mit Gallifett versehen.

Torsten


----------



## uwetr (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Torsten,


			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> behalt den Pott, den brauchst du!


Stimmt, den brauch' ich wirklich! 

Ich tu's seit Jahren in/auf:
- Naben
- Pedale
- Sattelstütze
- Steuersatz
- Gabelschaft
- billige Federgabeln
und vieles mehr....bereut hab' ich's noch nie 



			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> ich schmiere Titanfett nur in die Zughüllen und Shifter,


AFAIK heißt das Zeug Titanfett, weil es vor laaaanger Zeit mal für Titanlager freigegeben wurde, nicht weil das Titanoxid drin ist ?!?

In die Zughüllen schmier' ich es übrigens nicht, dafür ist es mir zu zäh, da kommt Silikonöl rein.....



			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was sich nicht bewegt und nciht gammeln soll wird mit Gallifett versehen.
> Torsten


Warum ? Ist das günstiger als Hanseline? Bei mir ist auch nie was festgegammelt....

Gruß,
  Uwe


----------



## Airborne (27. Januar 2004)

Titanfett  egal was drin ist - ist für feine Mechaniken und gute Schmierung zuständig, es vrkraftet auch hohe Drehzahlen und schmiert zuverlässig. Für Zughüllen isses somit geradezu ideal. Silikonöl ist aber auch ok - solange die Konsistenz stimmt.

Gallifett is nich teuer, ich hab mir bei Rose mal nen 400g Topf geordert, ich denke ich komme damit noch ein oder 2 Jahre aus (dann insgesammt 4 jahre) 

Torsten


----------



## uwetr (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Torsten,



			
				Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Titanfett  egal was drin ist - ist für feine Mechaniken und gute Schmierung zuständig, es verkraftet auch hohe Drehzahlen und schmiert zuverlässig. Für Zughüllen isses somit geradezu ideal. Torsten



Drehzahlen ..... in Bowdenzügen ...... ja neee, is' klar ......
Dann hält es bestimmt auch gut die Hitze der hochbelasteten Schaltzüge aus, wichtig jetzt im Winter 
Und Fett in den Zügen hilft auch gegen Wasser, wo Sand-Fett-Klebe-Dichtpampe ist, kommt ja kein Wasser mehr hin...

In den den Clickies ist es auch prima im Winter... wer will schon schalten 

Nix für ungut, ich schmier' dann mein weisses Hanseline lieber weiter in die Nabenlager und alles was nicht festgammeln soll. Metall/Plastik-Reibpaarungen pflege ich mit Silikonöl (billig in Riesendosen aus dem Baumarkt).

Aber jeder hat halt seine Lieblings-Zaubermittel... 

Gruß,
  Uwe


----------



## Airborne (27. Januar 2004)

uwetr schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jeder hat halt seine Lieblings-Zaubermittel...
> 
> Gruß,
> Uwe



Gell 

Torsten


----------



## swiss (28. Januar 2004)

Für die's interessiert:

WEISSE Fette haben in der Regel Litium drinnen, darum sind sie weiss. 
Ausserdem: Litium nix gut für MCUs und Magnesium, um den Einsatzbereich in der Federgabel im Vornherein auszuschliessen.


----------



## Boandl (29. Januar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist endlich einmal ein Wort! Ich habe das Galli-Fett bisher eh nur für Schrauben, Steuersatz und die Innenlagerpatrone benutzt. Zumindest klärt Dein Beitrag jetzt, daß ich mir wohl einen Pott Titanfett besorgen werde! Was macht man aber mit einem riesigen Pott GALLI-Lagerfett? Vielleicht mag Boandl diesen als Fußpflegecreme



Hallo Eisenfaust,

zunächst möchte ich anmerken, das ich auf alle Fragen, in dem geschlossenen Fred, sachlich und nach bestem Gewissen geantwortet habe!   Ansonsten recht herzlichen Dank für dein Angebot, ich habe noch etlich Tiegel mit Fusscreme und ausserdem einen grossen Topf Hanseline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2004)

swiss_daytona schrieb:
			
		

> Für die's interessiert:
> 
> WEISSE Fette haben in der Regel Litium drinnen, darum sind sie weiss.
> Ausserdem: Litium nix gut für MCUs und Magnesium, um den Einsatzbereich in der Federgabel im Vornherein auszuschliessen.



Ein kleiner Exkurs fuer Dich in Sachen Zusammensetzung   :
Lithium wird als Seife in Fetten verwendet, nicht um sie weiss zu machen! Titanoxid wird als Weissmacher zugesetzt, so auch z.B. in Zahncremes etc.


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust,
> 
> zunächst möchte ich anmerken, das ich auf alle Fragen, in dem geschlossenen Fred, sachlich und nach bestem Gewissen geantwortet habe!   Ansonsten recht herzlichen Dank für dein Angebot, ich habe noch etlich Tiegel mit Fusscreme und ausserdem einen grossen Topf Hanseline.



Boandl, verzeih, wenn ich dir auf die Fuesse getreten bin (Hansaline reicht noch?)  .
Der erste Thread wurde wegen zu sachlich fundierter Wortfuehrung geschlossen   

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## swiss (30. Januar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Exkurs fuer Dich in Sachen Zusammensetzung   :
> Lithium wird als Seife in Fetten verwendet, nicht um sie weiss zu machen! Titanoxid wird als Weissmacher zugesetzt, so auch z.B. in Zahncremes etc.



Solltest du Recht haben, wäre ich 1x von einem Fetthändler und 1x von RS verarscht worden.(durchaus möglich)
So wurde mir gesagt das das Fett dadurch weiss wird.    

Eigentlich ging's aber darum dass Lithium schlecht für MCU's & Magnesium sei.

Da du ja offenbar über die nötigen Kenntnisse verfügst, kannst du das Mysterium ja aufklären: Ist es schlecht für MCU's etc. oder nicht?


----------



## Heimwerker King (30. Januar 2004)

Also muss ich doch mal mein ursprünliche Ausbildung rauskramen:

*Aufbau von Schmierfetten*
Schmierfette bauen sich grundsätzlich aus Öl und einem Verdicker auf. Der Verdicker bildet schwammartige Strukturen, worin das Öl eingelagert und bei Bedarf wieder freigesetzt wird. Die allgemeine und für jede Art von Schmierfetten zutreffende Definition lautet: Aufquellungen von Dickungsmitteln in Öl. Es werden Seifenverdicker (z. B. Lithium-, Calcium-, Aluminium- und Natriumseifen allgemein als Metallseifen bezeichnet) und seifenfreie Verdicker (Gele, Polyurethane und Bentonit) eingesetzt. Die in den Verdickern eingelagerten Öle sind, wie bei Motoren- und Getriebeölen, Raffinate, Hydrocracköle, Ester oder synthetische Kohlenwasserstoffe; auch biologisch abbaubare Basisöle werden verwendet. Die Viskosität liegt je nach Einsatzzweck zwischen:
 20 und 40 mm2/s bei 40°C für Calciumfette, 
 100 bis 220 mm2/s bei 40°C für Lithiumfette 
 bis 1000 mm2/s bei 40°C für Hochdruck- und stoßbelastete Spezialfette.
Je nach Schmierfett-Typ und Konsistenz liegt der Metallseifenanteil zwischen 5% bis 25 %, d. h. Öl ist die mengenmäßig überwiegende Komponente. Um besondere Eigenschaften zu erzielen, wie z. B. Alterungsschutz, Korrosionsschutz, Erhöhung des Druckaufnahmevermögens, Verschleißschutz, enthalten viele Fette auch bis zu 5 % Additive.

Oft werden Fette mit Festkörperschmierstoffen (Grafit, Teflon (PTFE) oder MoS2) kombiniert, das verbessert die Notlaufeigenschaften. Neben den seifenbasierten Fetten gibt es Fette die als Eindicker Mineralien (Bentonite) oder Kunststoffe (PTFE) enthalten (oder auch Asphalt, der normalerweise in Schmierfett äusserst unerwünscht ist. Der macht das Fett aber besonders witterungsbeständig, außerdem klebt es davon wie Hundekacke, diese Eigenschaften sind zum Beispiel bei Zahnradbahnen und anderen dem Wetter ausgesetzten Schmierstellen (Seilbahnen, Schwenkbrücken) sehr erwünscht) sowie synthetische Schmierfette in denen die Mineralöle duch synthetisch hergestellte Stoffe ersetzt sind.
Festkörperschmierstoffe werden vor allem als Zusätze für Schmierfette und an thermisch hochbelasteten Schmierstellen eingesetzt. Verwendet werden neben dem bereits erwähnten Grafit und Molybdändisulfid auch Wolframdisulfid, Titandioxid sowie feinst verteilte Metalle (Aluminium, Kupfer, Nickel,Titan), Keramikpartikel oder Kunststoffe wie Polytetrafluoräthylen (PTFE aka Teflon). In Schmierfetten verbessern sie die Notlaufeigenschaften, in Kupfer- oder Antifraßpaste verhindern sie das Zusammenbacken von Auspuff- oder Zündkerzengewinden und schmieren zum Beispiel Bremsenteile, ohne beim Heißwerden auf den Belag zu fließen. 

*Also beim Hanseline Titanfett handelt es sich um ein lithiumverseiftes Fett mit Zusatz von Titandioxid als Festschmierstoff* 

Steht so auch im Technischen Datenblatt von Hanseline. Leute Lesen hilft echt!!

cu
Der Heimwerker King

Spezielles Eisenfaust PS

Tintandioxid ist zwar auch ein Weißmacher, ansonsten hat es als Zusatz
z.B. in Schmier-Fett andere Aufgaben. Auch kein Sunblocker (Schutzfaktor größer 24) ohne superfeines TIO2.


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> genau das ist mir eben von der Rose-Technik-Abt. auch gesagt worden
> speziell jetzt für das Galifett,
> allerdings hatte ich schon weißes Brilliant Fett wo auf der Dose
> stand Lithiumfrei.



Hallo.
Also, 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber das könnte ich erst sein, wenn ich die Rezeptur kennen würde.

Öle werden in der Regel mit Alkali-/Erdalkaliverbindungen 'verseift'. Lithiumhydroxid, Natriumhydroxid und manchmal Kaliumhydroxid finden hierzu Verwendung. Verseifen heißt, daß eine Aufspaltung des Öles unter Abgabe von Wasser stattfindet, das erreicht man mit Li-, K- oder Na-Hydroxid. Effekt: Das Öl wird eingedickt. Normalerweise sind die Hydroxide nach dieser Prozedur nur bedingt an der Farbgebung beteiligt. Ich weiß nur von NaOH, daß es als weißes Plätzchen in der Drogerie zu haben ist, verseift man aber damit farblose Öle, so bleiben die Seifen auch farblos! 
Dieses strahlende Weiß, was wir aus Zahncremes, Cremes und auch im Pott mit Titanfett kennen, wird durch Ti-Oxid erreicht! TiO verhält sich neutral zur Umwelt, weshalb es sich hervorragend in Kosmetika und Arzneimitteln verarbeiten läßt. 
Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die weiße Farbe im Titanfett durch TiO hervorgerufen wird und nicht durch die Seife (LiOH)! Normales Wälzlagerfett ist NICHT weiß und ist trotzdem mit LiOH verseift. Besagtes Fett gibt es in transparent rot, gelb und transparent grün. 

Worauf ich jetzt keine passende Antwort habe ist, weshalb Titanfett Titanfett heißt. Zahncreme heißt ja auch nicht Titancreme, weil TiO enthalten ist. 

Was ich aber weiß (und doch nicht so genau, weil ich es leider nicht vorrechnen kann) ist, daß man bestimmte Metallverbindungen nicht kombinieren sollte, weil sich Metallhydride bilden, das kann durchaus bei Li- und Mg-Verbindungen passieren. Ich bin kein Chemiker und meine Praktika sind schon ewig her. Ich weiß nur dunkel, daß die Alkalimetalle untereinander sehr reaktiv sind.

So, nun bin ich aber genauso schlau wie vorher auch. Warum nimmt man nun Titanfett für dies und jenes? Es gibt so viele Fette für diese oder jene Einsatzbereiche und viele MTB-Fahrer schwören auf Ti-Fett. ich suche mal ein bißchen, vielleicht finde ich etwas, dann poste ich es hier ...

Also, z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-sport.de/Produkte/Pflegemittel/03.htm

oder hier: http://e-collection.ethbib.ethz.ch/ecol-pool/bericht/bericht_262_html.html

Wobei wir Titanfett nicht als UV-Filter verwenden wollen ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2004)

Die Schatten wird man nicht los ... trotzdem, herzlichen Dank,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (30. Januar 2004)

@all

Tolle Diskussion, wollte immer scho ma wissen was MoS2 ist!
Das teflon ein Kustoff ist ist mir auch noch nixht bekannt gewesen!

Echt intressant und informativ hier!
wollte ich nur ma sagen

Reno


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Februar 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr Fettexperten
> 
> schaut doch bitte auch mal hier
> Galli



Gibts denn überhaupt noch etwas, was das Rad nicht kaputt macht? Helfen Fette konsumverträgliches, beschleunigtes Ableben meines MTB?


----------



## cadex (4. Februar 2004)

aluramen innenlager wechsel nach ca 1 jahr: ausbau nur mit
gnadenlosem hebeln des gesamten rahmens möglich, fett 
war keines mehr vorhanden

stahlrahmen: innenlager ausbauversuch nach ca 2 jahren:  no chance  

beide innenlager hatte ich mit extrem viel (sündhaft teurem) fett eingebaut

kann jemand was fürs innenlager empfehlen, was sich auch über jahre nicht auswäscht???

am besten sowas:
gibt es Fette die als Eindicker Mineralien (Bentonite) oder Kunststoffe (PTFE) enthalten (oder auch Asphalt, der normalerweise in Schmierfett äusserst unerwünscht ist. Der macht das Fett aber besonders witterungsbeständig, außerdem klebt es davon wie Hundekacke, diese Eigenschaften sind zum Beispiel bei Zahnradbahnen und anderen dem Wetter ausgesetzten Schmierstellen ...  

bekommt man das irgendwie in kl. mengen her?
oder ungeignet?


----------



## swiss (4. Februar 2004)

Bei solchen Sachen haben wir gute Erfahrungen mit Motorex White Grease gemacht. http://www.motorex.ch/index.cfm/fuseaction/show/path/1-7-26-184.htm


----------



## cadex (5. Februar 2004)

von dem White Grease hab ich auf der eurobike n
probeteil mitgenommen steuerrohr + steuersatz eingefettet
bei gut eingeheizter zimmertemperatur is das zeug einfach unten rausgelaufen!!!!
sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt,..danach ab in die tonne...


----------



## Heimwerker King (5. Februar 2004)

cadex schrieb:
			
		

> kann jemand was fürs innenlager empfehlen, was sich auch über jahre nicht auswäscht???
> bekommt man das irgendwie in kl. mengen her?
> oder ungeignet?


@ All
Habe dieses Jahr zum erstenmal aus einem 1994 Trek Alurahmen das beim Neukauf vom Händler eingebautes XT-Tretlager ohne jedes Problem ausgebaut. Habe den Händler heute angerufen und gefragt was man üblicherweise dafür verwendet. Laut seiner Auskunft seit 20 Jahren ein handelsübliches Wälzlagerfett, was man in großen Gebinden über die Grofa bezieht. Es handelt sich um Lithiumverseiftes mit TiO2 versetzes Fett. 

Bitte keine Kupferpaste in Verbindung mit Alu-Rahmen verwenden. Kupferpaste ist eine auf Dauer garantiert tödliche Verbindung, das Alu löst sich durch elektrochemische Korosion mit der Zeit, aber dafür mit absoluter Sicherheit auf. (Spannungsreihe der Metalle - Kupfer hat ein positives Potential = Edles Metall/ Eisen, Nickel, Aluminum, Magnesium haben negative Potentiale=unedle Metalle) Statt mit Kupferpaste habe ich gute Erfahrung mit Chesterton AntiSeize gemacht. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein in der Industrie Montage verwendetes Produkt, welches koloidales Nickel enthält und was nicht mit Wasser oder Seewasser abwaschen läst.

Ich habe selber gute Erfahrungen mit seewaserfestem Fett von Mercury gemacht. Mercury Produkte oder ähnliches von 3M bekommt da wo Aussenbord-Motore oder Schiffsantriebe verkauft oder gewartet werden. 

Einen Test wert wären dann noch folgende Produkte:
Profi Dry Lube: eigentlich ein PTFE (=Teflon) Kettenspray, das völlig fettfrei ist und einen elektrischen Kontakt zwischen den Metallfläschen verhindert und damit Korrosion unterbindet. Das andere ist bernal HLS einem Hochplymeren synthetischen Schmierstoff. Das Zeug ist gegen Wasser, Wasserstrahl, Salzwasser, Laugen und Säuren beständig. Einsetzbar in einem Temperaturbereich von -35°C - +200°C. Das benutze ich seit Jahren als erfolgreiches farbloses Kettenspray. Da das Zeug beim Aufsprühen durch Lösungsmittel verdünnt wird, das nach kurzer Zeit verdamft ist, fließt es in alle Spalten und Ecken. Infos hier
 Zum Schluss noch Optimoly Paste TA, Optimol. Das bekommt man bei BMW Motorrad Händlern und wird dort benutzt um die Zylinder- und Auspuffbolzen auch nach Jahre langem Gebrauch wieder auseinander zu bekommen. Da dort auch Alu im Einsatz ist, benutzt Optimoly MoS2 al Festschmierstoff.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## swiss (5. Februar 2004)

cadex schrieb:
			
		

> von dem White Grease hab ich auf der eurobike n
> probeteil mitgenommen steuerrohr + steuersatz eingefettet
> bei gut eingeheizter zimmertemperatur is das zeug einfach unten rausgelaufen!!!!
> sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt,..danach ab in die tonne...



Das scheint aber nur bei Dir der Fall zu sein.  

_edit:_ du sollst es auf's Gewinde schmieren, nicht in den Steuersatz - dort ist das 2000er besser.


----------

